# 3-point seat belts rare early option



## 1oldgoat (Feb 15, 2012)

New to the forum. My 66 GTO Data Plate has a hole in the lower left corner indicating that it came with a shoulder harness from the factory as per the Pontiac Resto Guide (2nd edition) page 23. Has anyone out there seen and or has photos of this on any car?


----------

